# What type fish do ya all eat?



## Sharkfighter (Jun 21, 2010)

Caught some black sea bass and a grunt with blue lines on his head that came in at 16 inches.  Kept 2 of the bass and the Grunt cause it was just me at home and put them on the smoker (first time I tried that) and they came out great.

I caught a bunch of other fish that were released but wondered if they were any good.  Caught and released about 6 LARGE trigger fish (had two on a double hook bottom rig at one point and it  was like pulling up a freight train). 

Also I landed a nice barracuda just under 3 ft.  He chewed up the mono rig pretty good but the circle hooks did their job and he didnt bite through it.  

Some nice bait fish were caught like Ruby Red Lips, and then some ring tail porgies etc.  

I saw a lot of topwater action from Kings and what was probably spanish but didnt get into any of them.

So I just wondered about opinions of what ya all keep when you are fishing?  

Rob


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

well... i said oh no when i read that u released those trigger fish!!!!
trigger fish are one of my favorites. sea bass also one of my off shore/near shore favorites. but it's rare i get to go out there.
mostly inshore for me. although i like to eat most of the inshore fish, flounder and whiting are my favorites!!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd have to say the Whiting would be my favorite, add a little tar-tar... mmm.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

You don't have to toss those triggers back........I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmmm i had heard they were wormy (the triggers) but will keep them next time.  LOL  they were THICK on the reef and good size.  

Almost everything was caught on squid and some dead previously frozen shrimp. 

had some live bait out with a bottom rig on 75 LBS mono and that got hit HARD but cut off.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

I've eaten a lot of triggers.......never seen a worm in one. who ever told you that might have been thinking about AJ's.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 21, 2010)

Not a thing wrong with Triggers or Cuda. Never let anyone tell ya cudas aren't any good to eat... It is some of the nicest, white flakey meat you will ever eat. I kill one whenever I have a chance.

Prolly would let the ringtails go and never tried Grunts. But, I wouldn't say they're not good to eat until I knew one way or another. Now, I know... Glad you tried them and they were good!

Also, you hear different things about Amberjack, too. They got worms and they're no good. NOT TRUE. The larger fish do have worms mostly in the tail, but the back strap meat is exceptional. It's the only reason we fish for them... We're after all the meat we can salvage on an AJ. The smaller fish are the absolute best, so we try to keep a handle on the smaller ones and where they're located.


----------



## Doyle (Jun 21, 2010)

> Never let anyone tell ya cudas aren't any good to eat



Depends on where they lived.  In cooler waters, yes they are fine.  In the tropics, they can give you ciquatera(sp?).


----------



## Tulip (Jun 21, 2010)

I prefer cuda's over kings.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 21, 2010)

Tulip said:


> I prefer cuda's over kings.



ANYDAY!!! Kingfish taste like an oily old trash fish compared to Cuda....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 21, 2010)

Doyle said:


> Depends on where they lived.  In cooler waters, yes they are fine.  In the tropics, they can give you ciquatera(sp?).



Yeah, thats true. In tropical venues it's best to stay away from them unless you have a cig. testing kit. They get it alot of times from eating the parrot fish on coral reefs which almost always have the cig.

Here in GA, the only reported case I know about was in 1978 from Grays reef. Ironically, it was a ten pound cuda that had the cig. poision, then it was said the whole thing was a hoax... I think off GA you got nothing to worry about with the cudas. I have been eating them for 30 years.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 21, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> ANYDAY!!! Kingfish taste like an oily old trash fish compared to Cuda....



yea cuda is some fine meat...

 oh   boy....... I can fix up some king thats better then my BBQ sauce Richie...it's all in the cook baby its all in the cook....

 I myself prefer Sheephead, vermillion, snappers, cobia as some of my favorites. But some good kingfish sandwiches is darn fine eating.... ya bake it or smoke it then make (tuna salad) out of it....hard to beat that boys.....


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

never had barracuda! never would have thought to keep it....never landed one anyway.......
but i agree on the king mackeral, i caught one  once, it weight 26 pounds. fun to catch!!!! there was a lot of hype on eating that thing but i didn't like it enough to ever keep another one. we cooked it many different ways, just wasn't a favorite.


----------



## razor1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ill take a mess of spanish over kings anyday.......


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

amen razor1. i've always heard the other way around. but i grilled some spanish fillets on the grill in a tinfoil tent with butter and veggies.......mmmmm good!! i hope to catch some more soon!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

captin richie your still teaching even though you don't know it!
my memory got jogged reading your post. one time i was idle speed passing the docks where most the tybee charters park. i saw their days catch floatin down stream wich looked to be amber jacks, and they had fillet'd the backstraps out of them and left the tail alone. i wonder'd why they did that, now i know!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 21, 2010)

I enjoy a lot of different fish. I love fried grunts  with some cheese grits and home fries. I really like black sea bass. I catch and eat a lot of grouper, red snapper (when in season), but I really like me some cobia. Cobia are not only one of the fightingest fish in the sea ,they are also one of the tastiest.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 21, 2010)

Call me crazy, but AJ beats all of them.....


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I've never eaten many offshore fish, but I sho loves me some fried trout and flounder.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 21, 2010)

aj's are good table fair, even the tail, although the worms freak people out they won't hurt you and will cook out.the commercial guys get 4-5.00 a lb for that fish in the northeast. crazy to toss back a trigger or large grunt. down south some folks call the bigger french grunts gray snapper. although they don't get huge those small filets eat as good or better than beeliners. and a LOT of cuda has been sold as grouper over the years. cobia excellent. bsb excellent. and i bet capt RL has got a good recipe for black tips. we used to eat the smaller(10-20lbs) ones all the time. i can eat a king if its steaked out and grilled that day, but not my first choice. for me, cheese grits and fried fish of anykind is hard to beat! .....accept for bonita and jack crevalle...but I've seen a few people eat those too....yuck!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

I tell ya, its hard to beat a piece of Grandma's fried flounder.........or some grilled Scamp.......................baked wahoo.............fried seabass...............Tripletail..................tuna.....................trout..............fresh whiting............. It's all good! AJ=bluff snapper! Aint nothing wrong with it. I agree the cuda is better than king too.


----------



## croaker (Jun 21, 2010)

Sharkfighter said:


> .
> 
> I caught a bunch of other fish that were released but wondered if they were any good.  Caught and released about 6 LARGE trigger fish (had two on a double hook bottom rig at one point and it  was like pulling up a freight train).
> 
> ...



You threw back some good eatin' fish.  Especially the Trigger Fish...  Ruby Red lips are another in the Grunt family, Ring tail porgies and small Barracuda are also fine eatin'.


----------



## stepup (Jun 21, 2010)

Grouper and Snapper have to be my favorite. I have had shark but I don't really like it. Amber Jacks are some great eating also.


----------



## fishdog (Jun 21, 2010)

Fresh Tuna steaks on the grill. Hands down the best I have ever had.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

i'd have to agree with fishdog! it's a extreme rarity for me but hands down best i ever ate. not just best fish, best anything. my wife caught one in costa rica at around 5ish pm. we brought the football yellow fin to the chef at the hotel and ate it at 8ish pm. he cooked it medium rare, made us gravy to dip it in, mashed taters and imperial beer......we'll never forget it!!!


----------



## smittyg (Jun 22, 2010)

give me some whiting or trout anyday. after that I like flounder.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Jun 22, 2010)

Caught a cobia a couple of weeks ago and grilled it. First time eating and it was very good. Also had some Wahoo the first time this year. It was also very good.


----------



## d-a (Jun 23, 2010)

My favorite is Wahoo.

As for the Kings, have you tried bleeding them out like tuna? I have found it takes most of the gamey taste out of them. 

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 23, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> aj's are good table fair, even the tail, although the worms freak people out they won't hurt you and will cook out.the commercial guys get 4-5.00 a lb for that fish in the northeast.



Thats right... There is a reason they will pay that much for AJ... IT IS TASTY!! I have also heard of grunts being called "silver snapper" by a few people fishing with me that have been on head boats alot.


----------



## germag (Jun 23, 2010)

My absolute favorite is fried speckled trout fillets, although I like just about all of them.....


----------



## Doyle (Jun 23, 2010)

You trout lovers can have all I catch.   They are way too mushy for my tastes.   My favorites in order are hogfish, flounder, triggerfish, sheephead.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 23, 2010)

Fried Trigger Fingers, Grouper in a sandwich, or Mahi in a sandwich, Fried Redfish, Trout, and fresh Whiting are all hard to beat.  

I look for Grouper sandwiches from the Florida keys to NC at any local eatery.  So far,  Mudcat's is the very best!!!!! The shrimp at Speed's Kitchen are the sweetest, too.  Their stuffed Flounder is out- of- sight.  

I fry all of the above at home at least once a week. 

Man, all this seafood talk is making me HUNGRY!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 23, 2010)

I must say fresh whiting fillets are my fav., but have any of you ever bought the frozen junk in the grocery store. It's called Whiting fillets but the fillets are like 18'' long. It's horrible, no way thats the same thing I catch inshore.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 23, 2010)

you can batter and fry anything and ill eat it! however a tuna steak is hand down the best fish to me. If its hitting grease I dont care.  That doormat we caught saturday got stuffed with crab and baked. That was pretty fine eating!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> I must say fresh whiting fillets are my fav., but have any of you ever bought the frozen junk in the grocery store. It's called Whiting fillets but the fillets are like 18'' long. It's horrible, no way thats the same thing I catch inshore.



Those are different fish you buy in the grocery store (they're true whiting-what we call whiting are actually southern kingfish and they're delicious.) I love me some fresh whiting, one of my favorite fish. The grocery store whiting are nasty, have a strong oily taste to them.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 1, 2010)

Seared Ahi Tuna  Followed by grilled Mahi and to round it out bake and/or stuffed flounder. Those three I could eat everyday. Also for simplicity some shrimp with a little cocktail sauce is hard to beat.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 16, 2010)

Man keep those trigger fish, there excellent to eat!!


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 16, 2010)

Wahoo and Cobia are probably my top 2... followed by everything else pretty much, we keep AJs all day long, sheeps and seabass are hard to beat, and of course the snapper/ grouper is never a bad choice. And ill second the jealousy mentioned above. My power went out while i was out of town a couple of weeks ago and I lost all my fish and deer meat in there(I almost cried... literally) so I havent been able to have any of my favorite foods. The store bought stuff tastes like garbage compared to fish youve caught or deer you killed.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 16, 2010)

Bryannecker said:


> Fried Trigger Fingers, Grouper in a sandwich, or Mahi in a sandwich, Fried Redfish, Trout, and fresh Whiting are all hard to beat.
> 
> I look for Grouper sandwiches from the Florida keys to NC at any local eatery.  So far,  Mudcat's is the very best!!!!! The shrimp at Speed's Kitchen are the sweetest, too.  Their stuffed Flounder is out- of- sight.
> 
> ...



where is speeds kitchen?


----------



## PaulD (Jul 16, 2010)

Shellmans bluff.Take a Right at the T and a right on Speeds Kitchen road right before the church.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 16, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Shellmans bluff.Take a Right at the T and a right on Speeds Kitchen road right before the church.



aaahhh.....i know the area.....had some of the best gizzards(i know it's not fish) and found 2 packs of my favorite soft plastics at a convenient store called Clyde's.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 17, 2010)

Clydes is right down the street from Speeds Kitchen. Been going there for 20 years now. Great crab stew there!


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jul 17, 2010)

ill eat any of them but perfer weak fish very good


----------

